# Healthy trinity



## cubsfan77 (Apr 20, 2009)

I am just ending a course of Cipro for SIBO and my GI doc has suggested Healthy Trinity probiotics. These things are pretty darn expensive, any evidence that they work better than others? Anyone have any personal experience with them?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Looking at a website with the ingredients they seem to have some typical species that you can probably find in other pills. Just check the numbers of bacteria. Some of the more expensive brands have more bacteria in them, so if the pills are half as much but have half the bacteria that can be a reason for the cost differential (VSL#3 looks expensive but has a lot more bacteria in it than most).Usually people recommend whatever they know has worked for someone else. There really isn't a lot of head to head clinical studies other than Align against some Lactobacillus strains but all strains seem to work for some people (as long as you can trust the company to get the right bacteria in the pills).Healthy Trinity hasL. Acidophilus 5 billionB. Bifidum 20 billionL. Bulgaricus 5 billion$60 for 30 dosesGNC has one for $40 for 30 doses that has 50 billion per pill and has 2 of those species.Culturelle is 1 billion for ~$20 dollars and that is pretty typical of the low single billion products.VSL#3 has 450 billion per dose and is usually about $75 for 30 doses


----------

